# First time using Fermaid K



## cocroach (May 2, 2014)

I recently purchased some Fermaid K from Morewinemaking.com, since I cannot seem to find this in Canada (paid an arm and not one, but two legs in shipping costs to get it here!!)

I used Go-Ferm and a first packet of Fermaid K with BM4x4 (also using for the first time) in a RJS Winery Series Amarone in primary. Starting S.G was 1.11 and 7 days later (today) it is 1.005. The kit instructions says between day 6-8 it should be 1.02 or lower before racking to secondary. (I have stirred twice a day throughout the process so far and I thought, I'd rack after three more days.)

The instructions from Morewinemaking site for Fermaid K say to add a second packet at 1/3 sugar depletion. I guess I missed the point at which I should have added this, but with S.G. already so low is it still needed??

Also, if anyone knows where I can find this through a Canadian retailer please let me know. I can’t seem to find this or the wide selection of yeast strains and additives (Booster Rouge, RP-15/BM45/BM4x4/ICV-D80/D-21) that are readily available in the U.S.


----------



## Deezil (May 2, 2014)

It's too late to add more nutrient, if it's at 1.005

How big are the packages you got?


----------



## cocroach (May 2, 2014)

The Fermaid pack I used was 8 grams. The air lock is still pretty actively bubbling. I assume there`s no issue right?


----------



## Deezil (May 2, 2014)

Smell it, for a 'quick check'..

Any rotten egg smells? If not, you're good; if there are, there's steps to take to treat it


----------



## altavino (May 4, 2014)

lots of places to buy supplies in Canada , there are more homewinemakers here per capita than anywhere else on earth.

where are you ?


----------



## cocroach (May 5, 2014)

Thanks Manley! No smell of rotten egg. I transferred to secondary and grudgingly ended up having to top up with almost three bottles of wine! I think doing this kicked the fermentation back into high gear. It's bubbling like crazy with a small foam cap at the neck of the carboy. I hope I didn't ruin it. S. G. waz already at 0.999. Next time I will fill up smaller carboys to avoid topping up.

Altavino, I usually order from Calgary or Edmonton Alberta stores, but none of them carry these products. Canadian Homebrewing Supplies carries some items, but yeast selection is limited.


----------



## ibglowin (May 5, 2014)

I wished I would have seen this thread sooner but, you do not need to add any type of Yeast Nutrient to a kit! Kits come with all the nutrients including DAP that it will need. Fermaid-K is only for making wine from fresh grapes where the winemaker has to choose and add the correct amount of Yeast Nutrient. Save your money!


----------



## cocroach (May 6, 2014)

Mike. Thanks! Maybe I misinterpreted posts on here. I thought Go-Ferm and Fermaid K were requirements for switching out kit yeast for different strains like BM45 and BM4x4. I hope I didn't ruin this kit. Checked this morning and it's fizzing pretty strongly in secondary.


----------



## seth8530 (May 6, 2014)

Nah it wont ruin it at all, just not needed. However, I would still use goferm with a kit since it is a rehydration nutrient.


----------



## ibglowin (May 6, 2014)

Some yeast have higher Nitrogen requirements than others and the Kit Manufacturers add an amount that they know works well with the supplied yeast. So if your swapping out yeast you need to know its requirements and pay attention to the fermentation closely, monitor temps, SG, off odors (H2S) etc.

If you need anything at all it may just be a little dose of DAP and some stirring to release any H2S. I would save my $$$ and just pick up some cheap DAP to have in your toolbox since it cost so much to have things shipped to Canada.



cocroach said:


> Mike. Thanks! Maybe I misinterpreted posts on here. I thought Go-Ferm and Fermaid K were requirements for switching out kit yeast for different strains like BM45 and BM4x4. I hope I didn't ruin this kit. Checked this morning and it's fizzing pretty strongly in secondary.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 6, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> Some yeast have higher Nitrogen requirements than others and the Kit Manufacturers add an amount that they know works well with the supplied yeast. So if your swapping out yeast you need to know its requirements and pay attention to the fermentation closely, monitor temps, SG, off odors (H2S) etc.
> 
> If you need anything at all it may just be a little dose of DAP and some stirring to release any H2S. I would save my $$$ and just pick up some cheap DAP to have in your toolbox since it cost so much to have things shipped to Canada.



I have relatively little experience. However, as a prophylactic measure, I always add nutrients to kits when swapping to a yeast strain that has high nutritional requirements. I have not yet had a H2S problem.


----------



## cocroach (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for all of the helpful feedback! I'll keep monitoring and stock up on some cheap DAP.


----------

